# Man e il mio oscurantismo



## Tebe (25 Febbraio 2014)

Ho ricevuto da Man questo sms. A cui non ho ancora risposto.

"Non mi scrivi piú. Sto perdendo le speranze. Soprattitto quella di vederti ancora  fra delle lenzuola candide. Coma lo sarai stata quella domenica mattina che ti ho svegliata"

Ho due reazioni questo sms.
Il porno.
Il porno.

Quindi sto brava e continuo a lavorare.

Oggi é una giornata di merda.
Vorrei piangere e nascondermi in un buco.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Febbraio 2014)

Così male va oggi?
Mi spiace ciccia... davvero tanto...


----------



## Tebe (25 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa;bt9742 ha detto:
			
		

> Così male va oggi?
> Mi spiace ciccia... davvero tanto...


Si. Oggi va davvero male.
Pazienza.
Ho finito le energie per tentate di fare andare meglio le cose. Almeno per oggi.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Febbraio 2014)

Non è obbligatorio essere sempre forti e coraggiose e impavide a testa alta e criniera al vento.
Qualche volta ci si accascia, ci si raggomitola con le braccia attorno alle ginocchia, e si lascia che le cose scorrano per un pochino senza di te.
Poi, ti conosci, lo sai che risorgi più combattente che mai.

Mi spiace non poterti gettare qualche bacetto perugina dalla finestra socchiusa. Non so se in questo momento avresti voglia di compagnia.

Magari, Man, che ti vuole bene, "usalo", nel senso, lascia che ti tratti bene con un pranzo, due complimenti, un mezzo film porno in testa... lo so, non funzioni così. Ma magari quando ti senti meglio. Man ti ha ascoltato e consigliato e sostenuto in altri casi.


----------



## Tebe (25 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa;bt9745 ha detto:
			
		

> Non è obbligatorio essere sempre forti e coraggiose e impavide a testa alta e criniera al vento.
> Qualche volta ci si accascia, ci si raggomitola con le braccia attorno alle ginocchia, e si lascia che le cose scorrano per un pochino senza di te.
> Poi, ti conosci, lo sai che risorgi più combattente che mai.
> 
> ...


Il problema é che ormai da troppo tempo non mi sento piú io. E forse non lo sono.
Si. Man saprebbe dire la cosa giusta e gli piace pure il ruolo di salvatore delle tebine affrante ma non ho bisogno di quello E sul lato consiglio siamo su due fazioni opposte e come sono piazzata emotivamente in questi giorni gli scoppierei a piangere davanti.
E visto che é già successo e la sua reazione mi ha...sconcertata anche se in positivo, gradirei non ripetere.
 Credo di avere bisogno di un aiuto professionale.
Niente tso spero ma prevenire é meglio che curare.
Vista poi la famiglia tebana.


Sto proprio come i pazzi oggi.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Febbraio 2014)

Anni di lotte senza tregue possono stroncare. E se non stroncano, sì, ho presente, ti risucchiano così tante energie che non ti riconosci più.
Qualche volta è un momento, un periodo, poi dopo due giorni ti guardi allo specchio e sei sempre tu.
Qualche volta temi che ti si sia rotto qualcosa dentro, che ti si sia sfilacciato qualcosa. Ed è una sconfitta terribile, che ti spezza il morale e la voglia di andare avanti.
Se pensi di aver bisogno di aiuto, prendilo. Un professionista, Man, Mattia, una anichetta che ascolta stando zitta zitta o quel che ti pare.
Forse un professionista. Che tu peggio stai meno parli.

Ma, sai, la cosa più grande che ha fatto Seth per me è stato tenermi uno specchio davanti, costringermi a guardarmi e farmi vedere che non ero troppo cambiata da come mi vedevo. Senza le sue parole, le parole di chi mi conosce, avrei visto una persona frutto dei miei incubi e non so come sarei finita.

E tu hai vinto e fatto molto più di quello che pensi adesso. Peccherò di presunzione, ma sono certa che in questo momento stai dando una valutazione di quanto hai fatto e raggiunto che è distorta. Dalla stanchezza, dall'incertezza.

Non so che cosa ti farebbe stare meglio adesso. Affrontare punto per punto tutto, o scappare e chiudere tutto fuori dalla testa per un paio di giorni, per respirare, facendo finta che le cose non esistano. Non so lo, non so cosa ti capita.

Però tieni in mente, che momenti così ci sono stati, e li hai superati. Passerà anche questo. Mi spiace non poter dire nulla di più. Però è vero.


----------



## Tebe (25 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa;bt9748 ha detto:
			
		

> Anni di lotte senza tregue possono stroncare. E se non stroncano, sì, ho presente, ti risucchiano così tante energie che non ti riconosci più.
> Qualche volta è un momento, un periodo, poi dopo due giorni ti guardi allo specchio e sei sempre tu.
> Qualche volta temi che ti si sia rotto qualcosa dentro, che ti si sia sfilacciato qualcosa. Ed è una sconfitta terribile, che ti spezza il morale e la voglia di andare avanti.
> Se pensi di aver bisogno di aiuto, prendilo. Un professionista, Man, Mattia, una anichetta che ascolta stando zitta zitta o quel che ti pare.
> ...


Mi hai fatta ridere. Peggio sto meno parlo.
Vero.
Mi sono vista ingrugnita e muta.
Paura tebe silenziosa.
Torneró dallo psico, eventualmente, che mi aveva tirata fuori quando ho scatenato la guerra tebana global contro genitrice e padre e che ad un certo punto mi sono spaventata di me stessa.

Ma alla fine non so nemmeno questo.
Oggi giornata nera. E governata dall immobilismo.

Mi sono comprata le fragole peró.
Buonissime.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Febbraio 2014)

Buon immmobilismo.
Ogni tanto ci vuole proprio.

Inzuppa una fragola nello zucchero o nel cioccolato per me.


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe;bt9749 ha detto:
			
		

> Mi hai fatta ridere. Peggio sto meno parlo.
> Vero.
> Mi sono vista ingrugnita e muta.
> Paura tebe silenziosa.
> ...


Anche a Tebe prendono questi momenti?allora non sono la sola... siamo in compagnia.... immobile e silenziosa... buio nero,paura!


----------



## Caciottina (25 Febbraio 2014)

coccolati. fragole e cioccolata vanno benissimo...
l idea dello specchio mi e' piaciuta tanto.
alla fine, forse, tutto quello che ci serve e' la semplicita di quello che abbiamo davanti....
il cervello fa giri contorti e ti infogna in pensieri senza ritorno.
ricordarti chi sei, le guerre che hai vinto, le guerre che hai perso, gli obbittivi che hai ragiunto, tu aiuta.

un abbraccio


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe;bt9743 ha detto:
			
		

> Si. Oggi va davvero male.
> Pazienza.
> Ho finito le energie per tentate di fare andare meglio le cose. Almeno per oggi.


Fischia e poi........Birra e canna?? :smile:


----------



## Tebe (25 Febbraio 2014)

OcchiVerdi;bt9753 ha detto:
			
		

> Fischia e poi........Birra e canna?? :smile:


Con te?
Serata amichette delle nostre?


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Febbraio 2014)

Tebe;bt9754 ha detto:
			
		

> Con te?
> Serata amichette delle nostre?



Invidia 

Se il mio capo e fidanzata vanno a un certo convegno, mi frego un giorno per venire da te, va bene?
Ti faccio compagnia in negozio


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Febbraio 2014)

Buongiorno chiocciolina rosa dal guscio brillantinato!

Spero che oggi sia una giornata migliore 

Tanti baci Perugina e un massaggio full-body con olii naturali non comedogenici!


----------



## Tebe (26 Febbraio 2014)

Nausicaa;bt9756 ha detto:
			
		

> Buongiorno chiocciolina rosa dal guscio brillantinato!
> 
> Spero che oggi sia una giornata migliore
> 
> Tanti baci Perugina e un massaggio full-body con olii naturali non comedogenici!


É sempre una giornataccia immonda, peggio di ieri se possibile ma almeno sul blog di nudo mi "fanno ridere"
:carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Febbraio 2014)

Io sono qui, se e quando vuoi.
Un bacione.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (5 Marzo 2014)

Tebe;bt9754 ha detto:
			
		

> Con te?
> Serata amichette delle nostre?


urka tebina!... ho letto solo ora. Sono incasinato con il lavoro ed i 1000 impegni tra musica, love, e figlia.

Si si... intendevo serata "amichette".


----------

